# Airshowbuzz Promo video- Very cool!



## evangilder (Dec 29, 2007)

Check it out, it's short, but the clips are awesome!

Air Show Buzz


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Great stuff, i lke the sabre in the fire part


----------



## sunny91 (Dec 29, 2007)

Good place, a question it is possible to download the vid?

Sunny


----------



## evangilder (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not sure. I think it is, but I'm not sure how, or where.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2007)

8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2008)

awesome is the word!8)


----------

